# UK University Student looking for Friends



## Jacinthe (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi,

My family has recently moved to Kuala Lumpur. I am starting my second year of university in the UK, but spend a large part of the year here and don't know any other young adults. Is anybody else in the same situation, and wants to get together? Alternatively if anyone has already established a social circle and is willing to invite a newbie?  It would be great to meet up with people in similar situations, and start to make it feel like home!


----------



## teacherlad24 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi im 24 and new to KL in 3 weeks time and will be in the same position maybe we could skype or do coffee would be nice to meet someone around my age


----------



## RyanLane (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,
im in a British company here, perhaps i can help to gather ppl.


----------



## M_Shafiq (Oct 24, 2014)

You only prefer to hangout with the British people, friend?


----------



## debbiewongsm (Oct 15, 2014)

Been studying in uk. Will be great to meet up and make some friends. Pm me


----------

